# What do you use to note down your results?



## sacol4940 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been using the DAFNE on my phone, but just wondered if there was something more suited to using the pump?  Doesnt have to be an app, I'm happy to go back to a booklet or similar....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2013)

I've really been enjoying 'mySugr' recently

It's a great logging app which is available free, with some extra whizzy features (eg photographing food for reference and search ing your results for what worked last time) which you can pay a small amount for. They give you a few weeks worth of everything to begin with so that you can see how you like it.

They also set weekly 'challenges' which allow you to earn the premium features for a few days at a time.

There are specific pump-friendly things like logging of TBR which are useful

My other logging fave is DiabetesDiary.


----------



## Dory (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm old skool Sacol, I use the diabetes monitoring diaries.  I like being able to see on a page in front of you all the info AND being able to comment on changes you've made/are trying, as well as noting wat you eat, what exercise you're doing, when you put in a TBR etc and I find it esaier to spot trends, which I find it hard to see on computer/mobile devices.


----------



## Dory (Mar 12, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I've really been enjoying 'mySugr' recently
> 
> It's a great logging app which is available free, with some extra whizzy features (eg photographing food for reference and search ing your results for what worked last time) which you can pay a small amount for. They give you a few weeks worth of everything to begin with so that you can see how you like it.
> 
> ...



Mike I'm going to search for those apps now, always happy to try new things!


----------



## sacol4940 (Mar 12, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I've really been enjoying 'mySugr' recently
> 
> It's a great logging app which is available free, with some extra whizzy features (eg photographing food for reference and search ing your results for what worked last time) which you can pay a small amount for. They give you a few weeks worth of everything to begin with so that you can see how you like it.
> 
> ...



I have an android phone so can't get MySugr


----------



## Dory (Mar 12, 2013)

sacol - I just found the same thing (I'm on a Samsung)!

Also, just checked the diabetes diary - there are a few with the same name but one has a pay-for AND free version, reviews are quite good, and the other has had mixed reviews (one noting it was too simple a function).


----------



## sacol4940 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've googled and I can't find any log sheets either....


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 12, 2013)

Dory said:


> sacol - I just found the same thing (I'm on a Samsung)!
> 
> Also, just checked the diabetes diary - there are a few with the same name but one has a pay-for AND free version, reviews are quite good, and the other has had mixed reviews (one noting it was too simple a function).




I'm on Samsung too! 

Is it one of these or a different one which you use please Mike?
Also I'm not on a pump.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDEwMiwianAuaGlkZWtpLmRpYWJldGVzbGl0ZSJd


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...51bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwianAuaGlkZWtpLmRpYWJldGVzIl0.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...iY29tLmplc2NodWFzY2hhbmcuZGlhYmV0ZXNkaWFyeSJd


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2013)

I think Glucose Buddy (which lots of people like, though I didn't get on with particularly) is available on Droid: 

http://www.glucosebuddy.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3219


----------



## sacol4940 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've tried glucose buddy and I'm not a fan....

I dont really like the look of the ones I've seen so far....does anyone have a spreadsheet?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2013)

What pump have you, can't you download it? - can with the Roche. Also the Roche pimp diaries are good.

But here's a spreadsheet (or 3) if that's all you want

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=122


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2013)

trophywench said:


> What pump have you, can't you download it? - can with the Roche. Also the Roche pimp diaries are good.
> [/url]



Roche do pimp diaries?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am still pen and paper..............(custom made spreadshseet)

I am not as strict as I used to be when on DAFNE, but I will try to get my result written down every couple of days.......

its the only way to go..........


----------



## fdebong (Mar 13, 2013)

I always like to take a look at what people have built themselves… Would you mind sharing your spreadsheet with me novorapidboi26?

Can drop me a line at fredrik.debong [at] mysugr.com


----------

